# "Hidden Waters" Video



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

There is an inherent danger flying your drone over water. If the drone lands in water, it will likely never fly again. So any mistake, not enough power to get home or getting too low to the water will be a disaster. Perhaps this is where the rush comes from. Taping $2000 to the back of a boomerang and throwing it hoping it will come back. Most times it does but.... What are "Hidden Waters?" Well any view of the water from a drone is a view you would not have seen otherwise, thus Hidden Water. Also while driving around I will often see a place that looks interesting to fly and sometimes a hidden waterfall will reveal itself. You find places, perhaps you would never have seen. I took this footage from hours of video. There is other video worthy of public viewing but you have to stop somewhere. I hope you enjoy this view of Hidden Water!


----------

